# 1st MTB shoes - velcro or velcro+lace



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I bought my first good bike (road bike) recently and have had only a few rides. Somewhere down the road I may buy a good mountain bike, right now I'm using my comfort bike for smooth, light trail riding. I have been using sneakers with cages on the pedals of my road bike. My first unpleasant experience was getting my shoe lace eaten up by the chain/sprocket. Another rider suggested to me I should tuckei my shoe laces in or double tie them. I plan to buy MTB shoes and clipless pedals, Crank Brothers Candy C. Unless you guys highly recommend buying the all lace shoes, I was looking at either getting laces with the velcro strap covering the laces or shoes with only velcro straps. Please tell me your opinions on which type? If my bike breaks down and I need to walk, am I able to walk with the all velcro shoes or will the shoes feel as if they are falling off my foot with every step?


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

*I have a pair with the laces....*

and I think they're a PITA. If I had to do it again, I'd get the kind with the straps only.


----------



## Swift65 (Oct 6, 2005)

I assume when you say MTB shoes and pedals you mean clipless shoes and pedals. Don't waste your time with laces. If you have the $$ go with sidi. They are spendy, but are durable and comfy. Velcro straps and buckles can be adjusted on the fly if need be. Try that with laces!!! I don't think you should worry how they are going to feel if you have to walk. You are buying them to ride, not walk. MTB shoes are a little more flexible then road shoes since they are designed so you can walk up that hill you can't clean. Good luck and take the time to make sure they fit good, especially if you go with the expensive ones.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Aug 13, 2004)

Nonsense. MTB shoes are great for the casual road rider. Especially a guy coming off sneakers and cages, fer chrissakes. Ones with laces are more secure and comfortable than those without IMHO. Graduate to a road shoe later if you want to get more serious about road biking and want a stiffer sole, don't plan on much walking during rides, etc. 

I'd used Sidi road and mountain shoes for a long time, pretty much from the start of my use of clipless pedals on both road and mountain bikes but do not any more; I use only mountain bike shoes/pedals for all my rides these days. I ride the road for my own reasons; long strong rides but no racing; the mountain shoe is quite sufficient. I like the option of being able to walk around during a ride--never for walking up a hill. Cost and longevity were the major reasons I made the move to other brands (225-250/pr for Sidis compared to 70-95/pr for a variety of good mountain brands, and they last just as long off-road too). 

Even when using Sidis I always was tightening the damn things during rides because they loosened up; velcro, ratcheting buckles and all the fun variations Sidi has gone thru. Velcro can get messed up in time, too. When I went to a lace base, with 2 or 3 velcro straps covering, I found that I no longer needed to tighten up during a ride, they didn't loosen up. I think they also provide a more precise fit than possible with velcro or buckles alone. 

YMMV.


----------



## Swift65 (Oct 6, 2005)

I quess we need to clarify here. He states he is buying MTB shoes. What is the intended use here, MTB or ROAD riding. You can use whatever for either. I have shoes of all variations, laces, velcro, straps and buckles. I have shoes made by specialized, scott and sidi. He states he is worried how it will feel if his bike breaks down and he has to walk. I state this should be a none issue. MTB shoes are less stiff since you are more likely to have to get off your bike at some point when riding off road. Your shoe selection also depends on what type cleats your using. How many MTB shoes are look compatible? I ride both spd and look. Pick the right tool for the right job. More info if you want the right advice!!!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Shoes with laces can't be adjusted while riding. I adjust my shoes fairly often, especially on longer road rides in hot weather when my feet swell. I've had many different shoes with velcro or ratchet adjusters, and none of them have come loose while riding. The MTB shoes I've used have been fine for walking, although I'll admit that I don't walk much when I'm riding.

In 20 years of cycling I've had to walk home exactly once (I ran over a bolt on the road that punctured my tire, tube, and went all the way through the rim. And I'd forgotten my pump and spare tube!). I'd not have had to walk that time if I'd had my pump and the minimal tool kit I carry now. I put a pump and kit on each bike so there's no way I'll forget them. Unless you have absolutely zero mechanical skills or are doing way rad stunts that have you crashing a lot (in which case you should be riding with friends and not alone), you're unlikely to have to walk (excepting steep hills that you can't ride).


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Aug 13, 2004)

Yep I assumed he had a roadbike, being that it was a post here on roadbikereview instead of big brother mtbr. My comments still apply, whichever he rides.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

lawrence said:


> I bought my first good bike recently and have had only a few rides. I have i have specialized comp's with velcro+laces, and have removed the laces.
> 
> velcro is plenty, whatever you decide to buy.
> 
> ...


----------



## bokchoy8 (Sep 24, 2005)

*velcro and lace*

yo, got a pr of nike acg mtb shoes that are velcro and lace underneath...must say, it's a pain getting them on...But, once they're on, they're solid...use em on my GT mtb and Guerciotti road bike in conjunction with Shimano A520 Sport and Touring pedals...no need for separate road and mt. shoes, Plus, I can walk in em. Laces and velcro are a GO.


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

lawrence said:


> I bought my first good bike (road bike) recently and have had only a few rides. Somewhere down the road I may buy a good mountain bike, right now I'm using my comfort bike for smooth, light trail riding. I have been using sneakers with cages on the pedals of my road bike. My first unpleasant experience was getting my shoe lace eaten up by the chain/sprocket. Another rider suggested to me I should tuckei my shoe laces in or double tie them. I plan to buy MTB shoes and clipless pedals, Crank Brothers Candy C. Unless you guys highly recommend buying the all lace shoes, I was looking at either getting laces with the velcro strap covering the laces or shoes with only velcro straps. Please tell me your opinions on which type? If my bike breaks down and I need to walk, am I able to walk with the all velcro shoes or will the shoes feel as if they are falling off my foot with every step?


I vote velco only and get a pair with at least three straps.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*velcro+lace*



lawrence said:


> ...I plan to buy MTB shoes and clipless pedals, Crank Brothers Candy C. Unless you guys highly recommend buying the all lace shoes, I was looking at either getting laces with the velcro strap covering the laces or shoes with only velcro straps. Please tell me your opinions


velcro+lace 

lace takes a bot more time, but can "dial in" a better fit.

Crank Brothers Candy Cs are good pedals.

I like Time ATACs due to their mini-platform support -- esp. landing from those occasional jump duriing a rough xc ride or race, easy in and stays clipped in -- real nice on quick & powerful sprint up over a steep section or to the finish line, and is reliable in thick mud...i ride all year around.


----------



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

Go with the Candy's, great pedals, I have mallets and candy's, both really great. Purchase what you can with what you wish to spend. I ride Sidi's, they are dare, but love them to death, they fit perfect from the box, really comfy. I just purchased Sidi shoes for my road bike which is on order, I got the same size as my mtb shoes, these road shoes fitted perfect also.


----------



## WingNut (Oct 12, 2005)

*Velcro*

I bought mtn bike shoes Shimano ones with velcro and laces 4 yrs ago, have done 20,000kms+ and used on road bike until recently. Never had any probs with laces, but in reality you'll likely never adjust them. Probably doesn't matter, but I suggest velcro - buy the best deal you can find, make sure you like them, they'll last for years


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

lawrence said:


> I bought my first good bike (road bike) recently and have had only a few rides. Somewhere down the road I may buy a good mountain bike, right now I'm using my comfort bike for smooth, light trail riding. I have been using sneakers with cages on the pedals of my road bike. My first unpleasant experience was getting my shoe lace eaten up by the chain/sprocket. Another rider suggested to me I should tuckei my shoe laces in or double tie them. I plan to buy MTB shoes and clipless pedals, Crank Brothers Candy C. Unless you guys highly recommend buying the all lace shoes, I was looking at either getting laces with the velcro strap covering the laces or shoes with only velcro straps. Please tell me your opinions on which type? If my bike breaks down and I need to walk, am I able to walk with the all velcro shoes or will the shoes feel as if they are falling off my foot with every step?


Screw the lace. Just get velcro... unless you're getting the "touring" type of shoes. I feel like they look too "sporty" with just velcro.


I, myself, like the ones with the buckles on the top. I feel like they're easier to adjust on the fly. 

I like the sensation of having really tight shoes before a sprint. I feel like buckles get tighter.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Questions like this just p!ss us Bigfeet off.*

Here we are, our size 15 feet jammed into bike shoes that never really fit right, looking sometimes for years for a new pair that doesn't cost $200 plus, and we have to read questions from people who want to know if they should choose laces or Velcro, or if the yellow highlights or green highlights look better with a blue bike . . . . Man, just be glad you can walk into a store and choose something off the shelf, and not necessarily lay out a car payment for it.


----------

